# I ride switch all the way down the mountain, is this bad?



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

I got all the answers I need...too many people commenting on this...


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

is this serious?


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

drpeppr237 said:


> So today I went snowboarding for the first time this season


Lucky...



> I usually have a regular stance but today I was riding about 75% goofy, to be honest I don't have a particular leading foot, both feel the same. So today for some reason I was riding switch all the way down the mountain, is this bad? If so any way to fix it? And another thing is I feel way more comfortable on my heelside egde then toeside, so maybe that has something to do with it. please help?? thanks!


If you usually ride regular and can ride swith without much of a problem then I envy you! Swith is my goal this season and no its not a bad thing if you can do both, in fact it's preferable to know how to do both. Of course with the heelside issue, everyone is more comfortable on their heelside cause it's a natural motion for you much like sitting in a chair. Toeside just takes some balls and falls but you'll eventually be comfortable with it.


----------



## nerickson (Jan 19, 2011)

Not sure if trolling, or just stupid...


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> is this serious?


yeah this is serious.


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

Pow?POW! said:


> Lucky...
> 
> 
> 
> If you usually ride regular and can ride swith without much of a problem then I envy you! Swith is my goal this season and no its not a bad thing if you can do both, in fact it's preferable to know how to do both. Of course with the heelside issue, everyone is more comfortable on their heelside cause it's a natural motion for you much like sitting in a chair. Toeside just takes some balls and falls but you'll eventually be comfortable with it.


Thanks hahaha, yeah i know whole toeside issue hah, thanks again.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

I hate you. Gimme your legs.

Seriously though if this isn't a troll post, being ambidextrous in regards to riding a snowboard is a godsend; enjoy it. 

Edit: Damn you're serious... ya being comfortable only on heel edge may be the culprit. Sometimes I see beginners doing what looks like LOOOOOOOOOONG falling leaf motions because they haven't gotten used to making the transition to toe edge while carving.


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

nerickson said:


> Not sure if trolling, or just stupid...


How stupid? Please tell me, criticism is fine with me.


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

Bayoh said:


> I hate you. Gimme your legs.
> 
> Seriously though if this isn't a troll post, being ambidextrous in regards to riding a snowboard is a godsend; enjoy it.


Hahaha thanks  yes this is NOT a troll post, thanks again!


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

yes i'm serious haha, I am comfortable on both heel edge and toe edge, just more on heel egde. I have no problem on toe egde though.


----------



## gchyld308 (Dec 9, 2011)

I suppose it could be possible to learn how to snowboard regular, and naturally be goofy. I learned how to shoot pool left handed and had no clue until someone pointed it out. I had no idea, turned around and shot right handed with no problem.


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

[


gchyld308 said:


> I suppose it could be possible to learn how to snowboard regular, and naturally be goofy. I learned how to shoot pool left handed and had no clue until someone pointed it out. I had no idea, turned around and shot right handed with no problem.


yeah I never really thought about it that way, that could be possible, thanks so much!


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

I just spent 3 hours today trying to learn how to ride switch properly. I hate you.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ok i think you guys might be taking this differently than it is. OP, how many years/days have you been boarding and what is your skill level? i ask because i always see beginner riders trying to learn to ride and they get down the hill by going switch to goofy to switch to goofy, i just want to be sure that is not happening here. if you ride switch all of the way down the mountain it probably is not switch. i under stand people can be ambidextrous but to be TRULY ambidextrous and be able to ride clean regular and goofy is highly unlikely. so is it bad you can ride goofy as well as you can ride regular? no...but make sure you are able to actually ride correctly in one direction


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> ok i think you guys might be taking this differently than it is. OP, how many years/days have you been boarding and what is your skill level? i ask because i always see beginner riders trying to learn to ride and they get down the hill by going switch to goofy to switch to goofy, i just want to be sure that is not happening here. if you ride switch all of the way down the mountain it probably is not switch. i under stand people can be ambidextrous but to be TRULY ambidextrous and be able to ride clean regular and goofy is highly unlikely. so is it bad you can ride goofy as well as you can ride regular? no...but make sure you are able to actually ride correctly in one direction


I've been riding for 3 years, I've been probably 10-12 times. I would say i'm more intermediate. Yeah I used to do that alot actually when I was first starting, however thats not whats really happening here, I can ride pretty clean regular, but for some reason was just riding goofy today. Thanks for ur help!


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> ok i think you guys might be taking this differently than it is. OP, how many years/days have you been boarding and what is your skill level? i ask because i always see beginner riders trying to learn to ride and they get down the hill by going switch to goofy to switch to goofy, i just want to be sure that is not happening here. if you ride switch all of the way down the mountain it probably is not switch. i under stand people can be ambidextrous but to be TRULY ambidextrous and be able to ride clean regular and goofy is highly unlikely. so is it bad you can ride goofy as well as you can ride regular? no...but make sure you are able to actually ride correctly in one direction


you know now that I think about I was doing that a little bit yesterday, going from goofy, regular, goofy, regular...any way to really fix that? thanks


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

watch some carving videos and try to do what those guys do. sounds to me like you are just skidding sideways down the whole mountain in a zig-zag path.

but if you feel comfy both ways more power to ya i can barely link turns riding switch.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Everyone has a dominant foot, do you skateboard or do any other "board sports" if so is it the same for those?

If you have socks on and run and slide on like the kitchen or hardwood floors what foot do you lead with when you goto slide?


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

Riley212 said:


> watch some carving videos and try to do what those guys do. sounds to me like you are just skidding sideways down the whole mountain in a zig-zag path.
> 
> but if you feel comfy both ways more power to ya i can barely link turns riding switch.


thanks i will deffinitely try that!


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Are you actually riding down the hill, linking turns? Or just pointed down the hill with your one foot, skidding down?


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Everyone has a dominant foot, do you skateboard or do any other "board sports" if so is it the same for those?
> 
> If you have socks on and run and slide on like the kitchen or hardwood floors what foot do you lead with when you goto slide?


I used to skateboard and was regular, on the kitchen floor i'm regular also


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds more like skidding not carving.. Ive taught friends new to snowboarding how to ride goofy but turns out they are naturally regular footed.


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

earl_je said:


> Sounds more like skidding not carving.. Ive taught friends new to snowboarding how to ride goofy but turns out they are naturally regular footed.


at first it was more skidding but then turned into somwwhat carving...i see. thanks fer ur feedback!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Your a beginner, if you were intermediate you would be linking your turns going basically straight down the mountain or trail.... I rode 30+ days the past 5few years and this is year 6 with hopes of 60+ days since I live here now.... I still classify myself as intermediate though... when I can poor my board down any face and safely make it home I will be advanced or expert.... I have seen it met very few that are advanced/expert...


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

Argo said:


> Your a beginner, if you were intermediate you would be linking your turns going basically straight down the mountain or trail.... I rode 30+ days the past 5few years and this is year 6 with hopes of 60+ days since I live here now.... I still classify myself as intermediate though... when I can poor my board down any face and safely make it home I will be advanced or expert.... I have seen it met very few that are advanced/expert...


ok thanks for the feedback


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

What is there to "fix?" Being ambidextrous is a positive thing.

Your post is like asking, "Hey, I can juggle, send a text message, cook an omelet, and tie my shoes all at the same time. Is that bad? How do I fix it?"

Keep riding both ways so you don't end up with a dominant side.


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> What is there to "fix?" Being ambidextrous is a positive thing.
> 
> Your post is like asking, "Hey, I can juggle, send a text message, cook an omelet, and tie my shoes all at the same time. Is that bad? How do I fix it?"
> 
> Keep riding both ways so you don't end up with a dominant side.


haha ok, thanks


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

gchyld308 said:


> I suppose it could be possible to learn how to snowboard regular, and naturally be goofy. I learned how to shoot pool left handed and had no clue until someone pointed it out. I had no idea, turned around and shot right handed with no problem.


That's me! Learned regular, and then one day somehow I ended up on my goofy side, and realized holy shit this is so much better... So I'm kinda okey going regular.

I slide regular, get of the chair regular, but I ride goofy. Weird I know.


----------



## buttertime93 (Nov 3, 2011)

you can start popping 180s now!! im jealous!!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I just thought of something -- are you linking turns or are you making "zipperlines" going regular-goofy-regular-goofy-etc.?


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> I just thought of something -- are you linking turns or are you making "zipperlines" going regular-goofy-regular-goofy-etc.?


no i'm linking, I used to do the whole "zipperline" thingy, and actually it did happen on the first couple runs yesterday, but then i went right back to linking


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

AIRider said:


> That's me! Learned regular, and then one day somehow I ended up on my goofy side, and realized holy shit this is so much better... So I'm kinda okey going regular.
> 
> I slide regular, get of the chair regular, but I ride goofy. Weird I know.


SAME THING with me!! out of the chair i go regular but down the hill like all goofy hahahahah


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

buttertime93 said:


> you can start popping 180s now!! im jealous!!


I actually started doin a few yesterday hahah


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

drpeppr237 said:


> no i'm linking, I used to do the whole "zipperline" thingy, and actually it did happen on the first couple runs yesterday, but then i went right back to linking


Okay, just checking (because _that_ would need fixing).


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> Okay, just checking (because _that_ would need fixing).


hahahaha yes that would deffinitely need to be fixed


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Am I retarded? because I dont understand what the hell you are asking. You ride switch easily, and you are asking us to help you fix this "problem"? Either im having a stroke, you're a jackass, or you aren't posing your question in a way that makes sense.


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

marcdeo said:


> Am I retarded? because I dont understand what the hell you are asking. You ride switch easily, and you are asking us to help you fix this "problem"? Either im having a stroke, you're a jackass, or you aren't posing your question in a way that makes sense.


Idk, i was asking if it was a problem, only because went i went with my friend yesterday, i told them i was riding switch the whole way down, and they replied you might wanna fix that. I was just wondering if it was a bad thing, thats all.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

drpeppr237 said:


> Idk, i was asking if it was a problem, only because went i went with my friend yesterday, i told them i was riding switch the whole way down, and they replied you might wanna fix that. I was just wondering if it was a bad thing, thats all.


The only bad thing is that your friends are idiots. Riding switch is smart. keep at it.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Not sure how good this will work.

SNOWBOARDING - claims to be able to ride switch is only doing falling leaf


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

marcdeo said:


> The only bad thing is that your friends are idiots. Riding switch is smart. keep at it.


lol thanks, i'll try to find some smarter ones


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

Random Hero said:


> Not sure how good this will work.
> 
> SNOWBOARDING - claims to be able to ride switch is only doing falling leaf


i'm not doing falling leaf, wtf?? its called black diamond dumbass


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

drpeppr237 said:


> i'm not doing falling leaf, wtf?? its called black diamond dumbass


Black diamond? What the fuck is that even supposed to mean? You claim that you can ride switch well(I highly fucking doubt that) then you come on here asking us whats wrong with riding switch when it was supposedly your friends that told you it was wrong. Common sense would suggest you ask your friends why they think you're riding like an idiot, but instead you come on here with one of the stupidest threads I've ever seen.

I'm pretty certain all you're doing is a falling leaf and you don't even realize it and if your black diamond comment was talking about the run you were doing it on then that doesn't mean shit. I see idiots slide down hills they don't belong on all the time. All you're doing is making it nice and icy for the people who actually know how to ride.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I must say this thread is dummmmmbbbbb, retardo, laaaame....WHY? Because he is in Michigan on a...WUT...black diamond...that maybe is idk :dunno: 30 second run :laugh::laugh::laugh:

sorry dp237


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

ok guys seriously i'm done commenting on this.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

drpeppr237 said:


> ok guys seriously i'm done commenting on this.


Good choice. Everything was cool until someone decided to go all aggro on you.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

why is his name in purple?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

PanHandler said:


> why is his name in purple?


First of all, it's a girl, and her name is Lindsay. She is 15 years old and lives in Michigan. :thumbsup:

The validity of this thread just went through the roof.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

WasatchMan said:


> First of all, it's a girl, and her name is Lindsay. She is 15 years old and lives in Michigan. :thumbsup:
> 
> The validity of this thread just went through the roof.


Wait -- we're color-coded by gender? How long have I been here and I never noticed that?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

WasatchMan said:


> First of all, it's a girl, and her name is Lindsay. She is 15 years old and lives in Michigan. :thumbsup:
> 
> The validity of this thread just went through the roof.


Geez I had no clue purple meant something...I'll be nice. Lindsey, it is very good that you can do switch. My daughter the first 2 years learned to ride regular...then she found out she was really a naturally goofy rider. In the end it was a very good thing, cause she was very comfortable doing either. Btw I still can't ride switch down blacks.


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

Seriously guys sorry for asking a question. Yeah i'm a girl, and 15. My GUY friend told me i should change riding switch, idk why and who knows I was confuzed on why he said that so i came here. All I asked was a simple question sorry if it was incredibly stupid. Yes I live in michigan and the runs are short but i'm not riding switch wrong or falling/sliding on my ass all the way down the "black diamonds". If i didnt know how to snowboard properly why the hell would I be on hills that arent fit for me? If you think there is a problem with my riding come be the judge for urself instead of assuming and criticising me. I'm 15 and how old r u guys?? I know the one guy that keeps comenting and actually took a picture of me and totally dissed me with false statements on the picture, is 25 grow a pair and be a man. This is a forum to ask questions and get answers, not for being a smartass.


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Geez I had no clue purple meant something...I'll be nice. Lindsey, it is very good that you can do switch. My daughter the first 2 years learned to ride regular...then she found out she was really a naturally goofy rider. In the end it was a very good thing, cause she was very comfortable doing either. Btw I still can't ride switch down blacks.


Thanks for the comment, and thanks for not being a jerk.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

WasatchMan said:


> First of all, it's a girl, and her name is Lindsay. She is 15 years old and lives in Michigan. :thumbsup:
> 
> The validity of this thread just went through the roof.


Ok, so why was HER name in purple?

By this thread i assume shes also blonde.


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

PanHandler said:


> Ok, so why was HER name in purple?
> 
> By this thread i assume shes also blonde.


I'm not a blonde...read the long comment on the 5th page at the very bottom. And i didnt even kno my name was in purple?


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

PanHandler said:


> Ok, so why was HER name in purple?
> 
> .


Pretty sure purple is temporary and indicates a new member to the forum... hence why it is no longer purple:dunno:


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

drpeppr237 said:


> I'm not a blonde...read the long comment on the 5th page at the very bottom. And i didnt even kno my name was in purple?


i really dont care about you, your riding switch, or your hair color.

I really just want to know what the purple name means.




Chef Jer said:


> Pretty sure purple is temporary and indicates a new member to the forum... hence why it is no longer purple:dunno:


Thanks for the answer! ive never seen it before which is why i asked.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

PanHandler said:


> i really dont care about you, your riding switch, or your hair color.
> 
> I really just want to know what the purple name means.
> .


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

PanHandler said:


> i really dont care about you, your riding switch, or your hair color.
> 
> I really just want to know what the purple name means.
> 
> ...


ok then, sorry.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

drpeppr237 said:


> Seriously guys sorry for asking a question. Yeah i'm a girl, and 15. My GUY friend told me i should change riding switch, idk why and who knows I was confuzed on why he said that so i came here. All I asked was a simple question sorry if it was incredibly stupid. Yes I live in michigan and the runs are short but i'm not riding switch wrong or falling/sliding on my ass all the way down the "black diamonds". If i didnt know how to snowboard properly why the hell would I be on hills that arent fit for me? If you think there is a problem with my riding come be the judge for urself instead of assuming and criticising me. I'm 15 and how old r u guys?? I know the one guy that keeps comenting and actually took a picture of me and totally dissed me with false statements on the picture, is 25 grow a pair and be a man. This is a forum to ask questions and get answers, not for being a smartass.


I don't really think it was a stupid question at all. You got unlucky that someone flamed you, that was shitty :thumbsdown: Blame the lack of snow (for some) peoples bad mood.

Yup, count yourself lucky that you can ride switch and regular 

I had a thought, if your board is set up with one direction in mind, like one foot points 'forward' more than the other, or your back binding is closer to the tail then maybe that's why your friend is saying don't ride switch. It may be that one way 'looks' easier to others when they see you ride.

Check out your board setup and see...

Anyway, don't be put off by the odd stupid comment by people here. There's heaps of awesome people here that will seriously help you out if you ask :thumbsup:


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

grafta said:


> I don't really think it was a stupid question at all. You got unlucky that someone flamed you, that was shitty :thumbsdown: Blame the lack of snow (for some) peoples bad mood.
> 
> Yup, count yourself lucky that you can ride switch and regular
> 
> ...


Ya, if you like riding both directions make sure you have no offset, and the same angle. As for the flaming, it is the internet. For every nice reply there is two bad ones. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

If it's setup something like this:










Or even with equal angles, ie +15 degrees front binding, -15 degrees back binding then its gonna ride nearly equally as well forwards and backwards (depending on what kind of board you have).

/endrant


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

grafta said:


> I don't really think it was a stupid question at all. You got unlucky that someone flamed you, that was shitty :thumbsdown: Blame the lack of snow (for some) peoples bad mood.
> 
> Yup, count yourself lucky that you can ride switch and regular
> 
> ...


Seriously thank you so much for actually not crtiicizing me. Yeah I never thought of that and actually now that I think about it that seems like it could be the answer. Thanks


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

grafta said:


> If it's setup something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm gonna go actually set my board like this, my friend told me to try the "duck stance" or watever you would call that haha, thanks again! 

oh didnt see that the pic already said duck stance...haha


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

aiidoneus said:


> Ya, if you like riding both directions make sure you have no offset, and the same angle. As for the flaming, it is the internet. For every nice reply there is two bad ones. Haters gonna hate.


Ok i'll make sure i dont. Hahaha yes very true, thanks!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

drpeppr237 said:


> Seriously guys sorry for asking a question. Yeah i'm a girl, and 15. My GUY friend told me i should change riding switch, idk why and who knows I was confuzed on why he said that so i came here. All I asked was a simple question sorry if it was incredibly stupid. Yes I live in michigan and the runs are short but i'm not riding switch wrong or falling/sliding on my ass all the way down the "black diamonds". If i didnt know how to snowboard properly why the hell would I be on hills that arent fit for me? If you think there is a problem with my riding come be the judge for urself instead of assuming and criticising me. I'm 15 and how old r u guys?? I know the one guy that keeps comenting and actually took a picture of me and totally dissed me with false statements on the picture, is 25 grow a pair and be a man. This is a forum to ask questions and get answers, not for being a smartass.


I think you're awesome for coming back to this thread. You asked a legitimate question on a forum, asking for opinions and help. It's pretty lame that someone took the time to make a meme of your previous avatar. Might've been made in jest, but poor taste nonetheless.

As for the purple name thing, perhaps it goes that color when making changes to a profile? Because I'm a chick and not color coded by gender, and I noticed during the time it was purple you switched avatars. 

Oh, and Pan Handler: I'm BLONDE. :cheeky4:


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

EatRideSleep said:


> I think you're awesome for coming back to this thread. You asked a legitimate question on a forum, asking for opinions and help. It's pretty lame that someone took the time to make a meme of your previous avatar. Might've been made in jest, but poor taste nonetheless.
> 
> As for the purple name thing, perhaps it goes that color when making changes to a profile? Because I'm a chick and not color coded by gender, and I noticed during the time it was purple you switched avatars.
> 
> Oh, and Pan Handler: *I'm BLONDE.* :cheeky4:


Oh so THAT explains it!!

hahaha


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> I think you're awesome for coming back to this thread. You asked a legitimate question on a forum, asking for opinions and help. It's pretty lame that someone took the time to make a meme of your previous avatar. Might've been made in jest, but poor taste nonetheless.
> 
> As for the purple name thing, perhaps it goes that color when making changes to a profile? Because I'm a chick and not color coded by gender, and I noticed during the time it was purple you switched avatars.
> 
> Oh, and Pan Handler: I'm BLONDE. :cheeky4:


Thanks  Yeah all I wanted was a simple answer, and yeah I hadda change my avatar b/c of the dumb meme thing. 

Yeah I'm not sure about the purple name thing but that very well could be possible.

lmao


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

PanHandler said:


> Oh so THAT explains it!!
> 
> hahaha


Haha come on, I was hoping for something more clever! :laugh:


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Meh, I was just trying to poke a little fun at the situation. Given the fact that the op sounds like they don't have much if any idea about snowboarding I thought it was very possible that all they were doing was a falling leaf and calling it switch. That's the only reason why I would think their friends would tell them not to do it.

My second response was just me being annoyed that I get called a dumbass by someone who thinks riding black diamonds is supposed to indicate some sort of skill. Anyone can ride hard terrain, riding it properly is a different story though.

One question though, I exactly do you suggest I "grow a pair"? Am I supposed to travel to Michigan and challenge you to a snowboard duel or something?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

It's very rare that someone is that comfortable Regular and Goofy but it's not unheard of. Have a friend that moved out near Mt. Baker (Bellingham to be more specific) about 15 years ago and she was able to carve regular and switch just the same when she lived here. It absolutely blew me and others away, I don't mean just carve switch, I mean RIPPING switch carves. I've still never seen anything like it since.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

drpeppr237 said:


> Thanks  Yeah all I wanted was a simple answer, and yeah I hadda change my avatar b/c of the dumb meme thing.
> 
> Yeah I'm not sure about the purple name thing but that very well could be possible.
> 
> lmao


It's the interwebz...

Yeah, I assumed that was the reason for the avatar change.

Anyway, I think you're cool for handling it the way you did. Hope you stick around here. Not many chicks here as it is.

Back to the topic, if you have a chance to video your riding it would be fun to see. What stood out in an earlier post was when you said you don't have a preference for a leading foot bc they feel pretty much the same. Lucky you!!


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> It's the interwebz...
> 
> Yeah, I assumed that was the reason for the avatar change.
> 
> ...


yeah that was the reason.

thanks that means alot 

Yeah of course! The soonest I'm going is next saterday, I can take a couple vids there if i getta chance! and just wondering..what kind of riding u want? u want just like normal carving, or you want boxes/rails etc. The reason I ask is here in michigan we're supposed to get some snow over the weekend and beginning of the week and I have a pvc rail in my yard, so if we get some snow I could upload a vid of some stuff on the rail sooner.


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

Random Hero said:


> Meh, I was just trying to poke a little fun at the situation. Given the fact that the op sounds like they don't have much if any idea about snowboarding I thought it was very possible that all they were doing was a falling leaf and calling it switch. That's the only reason why I would think their friends would tell them not to do it.
> 
> My second response was just me being annoyed that I get called a dumbass by someone who thinks riding black diamonds is supposed to indicate some sort of skill. Anyone can ride hard terrain, riding it properly is a different story though.
> 
> One question though, I exactly do you suggest I "grow a pair"? Am I supposed to travel to Michigan and challenge you to a snowboard duel or something?


To your first responce it's fine, dont worry about it I can se how anyone can turn that around.

To your second responce sorry for caling you a dumbass, I dont think riding a black diamond is a skill, b/c your right anyone can ride hard terrain, I was indicating I can ride switch and correctly carve on them, I think there is some skill involved there. I'm sure i'm not perfect at it but i never woulda suggested it if it wasnt true.

well my answer to your question is lol just forget what I said you seem like a pretty good guy.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

drpeppr237 said:


> To your first responce it's fine, dont worry about it I can se how anyone can turn that around.
> 
> To your second responce sorry for caling you a dumbass, I dont think riding a black diamond is a skill, b/c your right anyone can ride hard terrain, I was indicating I can ride switch and correctly carve on them, I think there is some skill involved there. I'm sure i'm not perfect at it but i never woulda suggested it if it wasnt true.
> 
> well my answer to your question is lol just forget what I said you seem like a pretty good guy.


Welcome to the forum:laugh:


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

Random Hero said:


> Welcome to the forum:laugh:


hahahahaha thanks :laugh::laugh:


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

EatRideSleep said:


> Haha come on, I was hoping for something more clever! :laugh:


I tried my best :dunno:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

i would like to apologize for the complete and total asshole attitude of a select few in this thread. your initial question was not dumb at all, and i believe most of us knew it was a serious and legitimate question. and see what happens when someone goes off on a tangent because of a question that was asked is apparently "common sense" to them. you start to think that you are being dumb and that your question was very stupid and noob like and you get turned away, which is 100% false. i would not take too much advice from your friend who said riding switch was bad unless he knows something we do not. the best way for us to help you with this situation would be a quick vid of you doing the same run goofy and regular, so the technique experts can break down what each direction looks like and see if you truly can ride switch perfectly, and if you can you have natural talent and i would suggest you get into pro snowboarding as fast as possible, because that is a great advantage.:laugh:

also for the record i dont get the purple name thing, i never noticed it and demand an explanation lol


----------



## KC10Chief (Jan 6, 2009)

When I started riding, I never took a lesson. I am right handed and would always kick anything with my right leg. But when it came to snowboarding, something was different. I just couldn't tell which foot seemed to be my dominant forward foot, even in that first year of snow boarding. But I just kept riding and riding. Eventually, my left leg emerged as my forward leg when riding. At first, I'd do the falling leaf thing down the mountain. I can ride straight down in a goofy stance, but nowhere near as good as I can ride regular. I can switch heel to toe a lot faster when riding regular, than I can when riding goofy. Just keep riding!


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Deviant said:


> It's very rare that someone is that comfortable Regular and Goofy but it's not unheard of.


Yeah it does happen!!!

Before Christmas was my second week on the snow ever. I started the first day with a private lesson and accentually rode out switch for the first 30min without realising. Only when we stopped and then set off again I was like "hang on a sec somethings not right here". 

So my instructor had me do some tests to see if I was actually goofy instead of regular. Pretty much didn't have a preference either way on all the tests. The only way we could differentiate was by me pointing it down the hill to see which direction I could hold longest. I felt a bit more comfortable regular that goofy. 

He thought this was all hilarious 

One of my goals for the holiday was to be able to ride the blue run I'd been on top to bottom switch. As it was I did that in the afternoon of the first day. I was so stoked on that you have no idea 

But over the week, despite riding a fair bit of switch, my regular definitely progressed further because I probably rode like 85% regular. When you're going faster and faster, having more an more fun you just want to carry on with that 

I would add that the snow was absolutely perfect, so I'm pretty sure that was a big factor.

So I'd say to the OP: Seems from what other people say that switch is a barrier for them. But not for you. Embrace that and ride both ways. Try not to get much better at one that the other. Just have fun with it!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Well I'm sorry I missed the introductory hazing. Just so I can get caught up...you smell like cabbage and your face is ridiculous.

Now, welcome to the forum!


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> i would like to apologize for the complete and total asshole attitude of a select few in this thread. your initial question was not dumb at all, and i believe most of us knew it was a serious and legitimate question. and see what happens when someone goes off on a tangent because of a question that was asked is apparently "common sense" to them. you start to think that you are being dumb and that your question was very stupid and noob like and you get turned away, which is 100% false. i would not take too much advice from your friend who said riding switch was bad unless he knows something we do not. the best way for us to help you with this situation would be a quick vid of you doing the same run goofy and regular, so the technique experts can break down what each direction looks like and see if you truly can ride switch perfectly, and if you can you have natural talent and i would suggest you get into pro snowboarding as fast as possible, because that is a great advantage.:laugh:
> 
> also for the record i dont get the purple name thing, i never noticed it and demand an explanation lol


Thank you; haha yes I'll try not to get too much advice from him. Sure I would love to post a vid, the next time i'm going is this saterday so if any of the people I go with have some extra time I'll glady get a couple vids for ya. I'm sure I dont ride it perfectly lol, but thanks!


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

KC10Chief said:


> When I started riding, I never took a lesson. I am right handed and would always kick anything with my right leg. But when it came to snowboarding, something was different. I just couldn't tell which foot seemed to be my dominant forward foot, even in that first year of snow boarding. But I just kept riding and riding. Eventually, my left leg emerged as my forward leg when riding. At first, I'd do the falling leaf thing down the mountain. I can ride straight down in a goofy stance, but nowhere near as good as I can ride regular. I can switch heel to toe a lot faster when riding regular, than I can when riding goofy. Just keep riding!


I took one lesson the first day of snowboarding and I chose regular stance, but the same thing happened to me also, eventually when going down the hills whatever way I got up off the ground from straping in my bindings I would go down the hill that same way. Thanks I will!


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Lindsey, I will second what Idaho said. Had I seen the thread sooner, I would have stepped in. First off, I would advise you to post riding questions in the "tips tricks and instructors" section. That is the section of the forum where all questions are answered in a friendly, helpful and respectful manner. Please, if you want some serious discussion about this, repost in there. I am an AASi instructor with 7 years of teaching experience and based on what I have read this is not all that uncommon. I have had many students who skate one way and ride the other. I have even had students who skate "mongo" on a snowboard which is really rare and definitely throws the lift attendant a curve ball....:laugh:
> 
> Even if you were doing the falling leaf which it does not sound like you are, it is a legitimate question and post. Drop by the instructors section and you will get any advice you want there in a better environment. Welcome to the forum and I hope you don`t let a rough takeoff scare you away....:thumbsup:


Thank you and yes I will deffinetly put the post in the "tip tricks and instuctors" section next time I have a question similar. Thanks so much for your feedback! Haha yeah I'm sure I wont be leaving any time soon.


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

Slush Puppie said:


> Yeah it does happen!!!
> 
> Before Christmas was my second week on the snow ever. I started the first day with a private lesson and accentually rode out switch for the first 30min without realising. Only when we stopped and then set off again I was like "hang on a sec somethings not right here".
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

Flick Montana said:


> Well I'm sorry I missed the introductory hazing. Just so I can get caught up...you smell like cabbage and your face is ridiculous.
> 
> Now, welcome to the forum!


thanks...i think :laugh:


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

i know youre new here so i wont haggle you about it, but next time can you please use the multi-quote feature so all your replies are in one post in stead of 5 posts.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

drpeppr237 said:


> I got all the answers I need...too many people commenting on this...


What exactly is your point??? Are you really proud of the fact that you can do this or are you actually concerned about something that the vagueness of your post fails to provide???

Not sure.

Confused in Indianapolis


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

Krug said:


> What exactly is your point??? Are you really proud of the fact that you can do this or are you actually concerned about something that the vagueness of your post fails to provide???
> 
> Not sure.
> 
> Confused in Indianapolis


she originally had a story there but idaho and snow wolf helped her out so she's good now


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes, multi quotes are a fantastic thing.

Also I'm confused on the people who "chose" a wrong lead foot. Did none of you do the shove test? You stand there with your eyes closed and feet together and someone shoves you hard from behind, whichever foot you step out with to catch yourself if your lead foot. Op I would suggest you try that, a couple of times possibly to see what foot is more dominant, even if only slightly.


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> Yes, multi quotes are a fantastic thing.
> 
> Also I'm confused on the people who "chose" a wrong lead foot. Did none of you do the shove test? You stand there with your eyes closed and feet together and someone shoves you hard from behind, whichever foot you step out with to catch yourself if your lead foot. Op I would suggest you try that, a couple of times possibly to see what foot is more dominant, even if only slightly.





Steez said:


> she originally had a story there but idaho and snow wolf helped her out so she's good now





Krug said:


> What exactly is your point??? Are you really proud of the fact that you can do this or are you actually concerned about something that the vagueness of your post fails to provide???
> 
> Not sure.
> 
> Confused in Indianapolis





PanHandler said:


> i know youre new here so i wont haggle you about it, but next time can you please use the multi-quote feature so all your replies are in one post in stead of 5 posts.


sorry about not using the multi quote thingy..yeah i'll do that from mnow on.

Krug, the only reason I edited the post was b/c I was getting so many comments on it and I didnt wanna keep getting responces that I already heard. 

Idaho, haha yes it is. And yes I did do the shove test, I'm regular, but for some reason goofy feels the same for me while riding.

Steez, thanks


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

drpeppr237 said:


> sorry about not using the multi quote thingy..yeah i'll do that from mnow on.
> 
> Krug, the only reason I edited the post was b/c I was getting so many comments on it and I didnt wanna keep getting responces that I already heard.
> 
> ...


No worries, just couldn't figure out what you were looking for. As you have probably already figured out, there are a good number of riders on here that are very helpful and more than willing to provide some useful insight.

Krug


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

Krug said:


> No worries, just couldn't figure out what you were looking for. As you have probably already figured out, there are a good number of riders on here that are very helpful and more than willing to provide some useful insight.
> 
> Krug


yeah haha I can see how that coulda easily happened b/c of the post; yeah theres alotta good people on here


----------



## ChristinaAK36 (Oct 26, 2011)

drpeppr237 said:


> I got all the answers I need...too many people commenting on this...


 I know everyone is giving you crap, but the real deal is if you are switch riding to avoid heal/toe ... then it is bad. More power to ya if you can master switch riding - its one of my goals this season -- but you have to be able to carve heal and toe... its the basics.


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

ChristinaAK36 said:


> I know everyone is giving you crap, but the real deal is if you are switch riding to avoid heal/toe ... then it is bad. More power to ya if you can master switch riding - its one of my goals this season -- but you have to be able to carve heal and toe... its the basics.


haha yeah it's ok they all died down, it's all good. Yeah i know thats bad but thats not really the problem, I mean I think thats what started the whole switch riding in the first place but after a couple runs it was no big deal and i was back to not avoiding anything. Well thannks, and best of luck to you! Yup deffinetly.


----------

